# Anyone managed to get a cat from the Cats Protection League?



## asmp (20 September 2014)

Our rescue cat, who we owned for 15 years, was sadly PTS a few months ago and we've decided the time is right to get another one.  However, it's not as easy as I thought it would be as I can't get any response from most of the CPLs I contact.  

Am I doing something wrong?  I've emailed most of our local sites as the phone number provided is for their head office but hardly ever get a reply.  All I want is a quick email or text saying 'sorry the cat has already gone' if the cat is no longer available. Surely they want people to take their cats?  I can't see why they would turn us down as we have no young children, no other pets and live in our own house in a quiet area.

Even went to a Blue Cross centre the other day some miles away but when we got there, most of the cats had already been reserved.  

Off to another rescue centre today.

Any volunteers for the CPL out there who could tell me why no one gets back to me?


----------



## EstherYoung (20 September 2014)

My mum has had several off them, and her local branch is really friendly. She never contacted them about specific cats though, just let them know when she was looking, what she was looking for, and asked them to let her know when they had something that may suit. 

But some cat-people are odd. I got a bit cross with the branch up here. I put an old YO in touch with them for some semi feral cats for the yard. All was going well until the YO mentioned he'd like the cats entire. This wasn't because he desperately wanted to breed, but because he had a big yard and he wanted a never ending supply of cats. Rather than using his request as an educational tool and reassuring him that the cats wouldn't need to breed because he could have a never-ending supply of cats off them, the woman gave him a right lecture about how evil and irresponsible he was and how she wouldn't give him a cat if he was the last person on earth. 

So instead, he got a Tom and a queen off his mate down the road and bred a load of ferals. Well played, cpl, not only did you not find a very good home for loads of your ferals, but more have been bred.

But on the whole, the cpl are sound. Try putting your name down for any cat rather than asking about specific cats on a website that probably isn't kept updated.


----------



## asmp (20 September 2014)

I think that's what has surprised me EsterYoung - I thought they'd reply with a 'sorry that one has gone but how about x?'


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (20 September 2014)

Good luck with your search for a cat. I am sure some of the charities are over-run with cats looking for homes. 

When we were looking, seven years ago, a couple of the charities deemed us to be unsuitable owners for a cat as we both work full time. We finally found two cats for adoption at the local branch of RSPCA.


----------



## asmp (20 September 2014)

CobsCanDo said:



			Good luck with your search for a cat. I am sure some of the charities are over-run with cats looking for homes. 

When we were looking, seven years ago, a couple of the charities deemed us to be unsuitable owners for a cat as we both work full time. We finally found two cats for adoption at the local branch of RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

When we were looking for the last cat 17 years ago, we went to a Blue Cross centre and the second question they asked us was "are you in the Forces?"  We were and they refused to let us have one!  So we went to the CPL and got Charlie, who moved around with us many times, even living in Germany for two years.

I think partly the problem at the moment is that everyone is like us and has decided to wait until after the summer holidays to look for a new cat, hence the rescue places are very busy.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 September 2014)

asmp said:



			Our rescue cat, who we owned for 15 years, was sadly PTS a few months ago and we've decided the time is right to get another one.  However, it's not as easy as I thought it would be as I can't get any response from most of the CPLs I contact.  

Am I doing something wrong?  I've emailed most of our local sites as the phone number provided is for their head office but hardly ever get a reply.  All I want is a quick email or text saying 'sorry the cat has already gone' if the cat is no longer available. Surely they want people to take their cats?  I can't see why they would turn us down as we have no young children, no other pets and live in our own house in a quiet area.

Even went to a Blue Cross centre the other day some miles away but when we got there, most of the cats had already been reserved.  

Off to another rescue centre today.

Any volunteers for the CPL out there who could tell me why no one gets back to me?
		
Click to expand...

I am a foster for CP, our area coordinator always returns calls like we do once we have been given the potential owners detail.

Most CP websites have the area coordinators number not the fosters they are never on the web.

Have you tried the lost and found number on the particular branch your trying? They can then contact the person responsible for receiving calls.

You must fill in the adoption form with your details and types of cat requested.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 September 2014)

EstherYoung said:



			My mum has had several off them, and her local branch is really friendly. She never contacted them about specific cats though, just let them know when she was looking, what she was looking for, and asked them to let her know when they had something that may suit. 

But some cat-people are odd. I got a bit cross with the branch up here. I put an old YO in touch with them for some semi feral cats for the yard. All was going well until the YO mentioned he'd like the cats entire. This wasn't because he desperately wanted to breed, but because he had a big yard and he wanted a never ending supply of cats. Rather than using his request as an educational tool and reassuring him that the cats wouldn't need to breed because he could have a never-ending supply of cats off them, the woman gave him a right lecture about how evil and irresponsible he was and how she wouldn't give him a cat if he was the last person on earth. 

So instead, he got a Tom and a queen off his mate down the road and bred a load of ferals. Well played, cpl, not only did you not find a very good home for loads of your ferals, but more have been bred.

But on the whole, the cpl are sound. Try putting your name down for any cat rather than asking about specific cats on a website that probably isn't kept updated.
		
Click to expand...

Can,t speak for the branch but, CP never foster, entire males as our goal is to reduce the cat population not increase it.


----------



## Equi (20 September 2014)

The best way is to call in and see them face to face. No avoidance then, and you get real time view of the cats.


----------



## EstherYoung (20 September 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Can,t speak for the branch but, CP never foster, entire males as our goal is to reduce the cat population not increase it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know. But rather than rant at our old yard owner, they could have said that he didn't need entire cats to increase the population on his farm, as there would have been an endless supply of neutered ferals from them.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 September 2014)

I had a bit of a 'mare with two CPL groups up here. I wanted a yard cat but not a feral-a cat that would have run of yard, stables and fully enclosed hay/feed barn but only have access to the (heard) utility room in the house (OH is allergic). I am very rural and three miles from nearest real road-great place for a cat. I also didn't want a young kitten as I live in sheep/cattle country and wanted something that had already been exposed to toxo. Both branches insisted I have a feral which wouldn't come inside or a house cat that couldn't go out. Then one found a feral that they thought might be suitable as a house cat in time but wouldn't let me have that one. bonkers the lot of them, after two months of contact I still hadn't been able to get a rescue cat despite them constantly advertising.

Eventually went to another local rescue, found an awesome cat that had been picked up on a farm as a stray, neutered, jagged and wormed and I took him home next day- lives happily in barn and utility room and has sorted mouse problem.


----------



## asmp (20 September 2014)

equi said:



			The best way is to call in and see them face to face. No avoidance then, and you get real time view of the cats.
		
Click to expand...

Can't do that when the local branches are foster homes only.

Saying that, we went back to a Pets at Home some distance away which has a CPL room inside with cats and chose a cat today.  She is coming home tomorrow - very excited!


----------



## EstherYoung (20 September 2014)

Excellent news  We will need pictures


----------



## Amymay (20 September 2014)

I had a cat from the CPL. I visited (rather than trying tocontact them via email) my local centre, and my beautiful cat was waiting for me. I was home checked very quickly and Fifi was with me within days.


----------



## Amymay (20 September 2014)

asmp said:



			Can't do that when the local branches are foster homes only.

Saying that, we went back to a Pets at Home some distance away which has a CPL room inside with cats and chose a cat today.  She is coming home tomorrow - very excited!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't they home checking you?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 September 2014)

We've had 3.  We were never home checked as I think we proved ourselves daft and soppy enough by the time the boys were ready to have moggies!  The lady I went through was fab and I've kept in contact with her.  I actually wanted more than the 2, there was a black kitten called Jim, (sister was Rosie) who was the cutiest but naughtiest little toerag.  My hubby said no though!  

Pics please asmp!!!!!!


----------



## honetpot (21 September 2014)

I wanted farm cats and I was given two ferals by the CPL, so wild that in the six months that something was eating the food I only saw them twice, the third time was when one was found dead at the side of the road. Not really satisfactory for the cats or me. I got another two locally from a family home and they have been far nicer but still good mousers.

 I have given up on formal rescues, they seem not to listen to what you want, and if you are going to look after something and pay vet bills for the next 12 years you should have some choice. On our local Facebook there is a lady who takes in strays, neuters treats them and then rehomes them, you just have to make a realistic donation to cover her costs. Kittens from feral queens are fostered out, the queens are usually exhausted, so they have a chance of being socialised before rehoming. I have ended up with five and the sofa is getting a bit crowded so I can not have any more. The one that seems to move the least from the sofa seems to catch and eat the most.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 September 2014)

honetpot said:



			I wanted farm cats and I was given two ferals by the CPL, so wild that in the six months that something was eating the food I only saw them twice, the third time was when one was found dead at the side of the road. Not really satisfactory for the cats or me. I got another two locally from a family home and they have been far nicer but still good mousers.

 I have given up on formal rescues, they seem not to listen to what you want, and if you are going to look after something and pay vet bills for the next 12 years you should have some choice. On our local Facebook there is a lady who takes in strays, neuters treats them and then rehomes them, you just have to make a realistic donation to cover her costs. Kittens from feral queens are fostered out, the queens are usually exhausted, so they have a chance of being socialised before rehoming. I have ended up with five and the sofa is getting a bit crowded so I can not have any more. The one that seems to move the least from the sofa seems to catch and eat the most.
		
Click to expand...

If there was a like button I would have pressed it! :lol:


----------



## asmp (21 September 2014)

amymay said:



			Aren't they home checking you?
		
Click to expand...

No, they don't always check as they don't have the volunteers to do it.  However, they do google your address!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 September 2014)

amymay said:



			Aren't they home checking you?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't home checked either-the rescue was near to my work but an hours drive from home, they googled my address and saw how rural I am. I think experienced people should be able to tell other experienced people from a chat and a decent application form.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (21 September 2014)

I tried to get a cat from the SSPCA and they were unecessarily awkward. I know one of the Inspectors and she said to look on Gumtree. Got a lovely cat that same night from a genuine rehomer and all totally stress free. The CPL-didn't even try them as their process seemed so slow and complex.


----------



## paulineh (21 September 2014)

Many years ago (17) I got 2 from the CPL , a brother and sister. They have been I my yard enjoying the wild life. The little boy became friendly but not the little girl. 

Last year when I wanted one for the house I looked on the CPL website and everyone seemed to say " Not to live with a Dog" as I have a dog I gave up and found one on Prelove for free. She has been a great little cat and I now have 2 at home, as my little dog found one in the woods in a paper bag.

I even looked on Battersea cats and Dogs but again most said not to live with a dog.


----------



## asmp (21 September 2014)

[/URL]

Here she is! She's rather large and will need to go on a diet as she weighs over 5.3 kilos!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 September 2014)

Aw, she's very pretty!  Am sure she'll slim down when she's in new home.


----------



## sarahann1 (22 September 2014)

I got one years ago from the CPL no problem, no home check but we had to visit in person and answer a fair few questions before we were allowed to take 'Francis' home, she was picked for us. Francis was renamed Toots, has been with me for the last 9yrs and is the most affectionate, loving, fab cat I've ever come across (if you ignore eating my neighbours hamster...).

asmp, she's lovely, Toots is a black tortie.


----------



## asmp (23 September 2014)

sarahann1 said:



			I got one years ago from the CPL no problem, no home check but we had to visit in person and answer a fair few questions before we were allowed to take 'Francis' home, she was picked for us. Francis was renamed Toots, has been with me for the last 9yrs and is the most affectionate, loving, fab cat I've ever come across (if you ignore eating my neighbours hamster...).

asmp, she's lovely, Toots is a black tortie.
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, don't mention hamsters - our last cat killed my son's hamsters.  We foolishly replaced the first one but decided cats and hamsters don't mix after the second one.  I remember, however, being more upset than the kids over their deaths!


----------



## madmav (23 September 2014)

Follow Battersea dog and cat home if you're on twitter. They post a lot of cats on there in need of a home. Adult ones, admittedly, but might be quite nice to help one of them out.
Btw, years ago, phoned a cat charity who instantly disregarded me because I had small children. Cat we subsequently got through a friend coped just fine with them. Think some charities can  be far too cautious.


----------



## Lacuna (24 September 2014)

Got my first cat from CPL - our local branch was several very nice ladies who had cat chalets in their garden that you could visit after discussing suitable cats with them.

Since then they have disbanded and the next nearest branch is a bit like the OP described. And my next two came from the local RSPCA branch.

Latest cat also came from CPL though. I ended up going to the Newbury branch (half an hour drive) who were very keen and efficient at rehoming. It only took a week from spotting cat on website, to meeting her and then taking her home. (they also were very good at daily updating the website with available animals)

ETS - Newbury were also very good at assessing which of their cats would be good for a home with small child and other cats/chickens, etc


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 September 2014)

Very very few CP branches have a boarding cattery, most are fosters homes only so you have to call the area co coordinator first who will then contact the foster who is caring for the cat you are interested in.

I think its wrong when people sell cats on web sites without knowing where the cat will end up.  Tragedy happens all to often when the person who is responsible for the cat or kitten do no checks at all, such a shame......................................


----------



## asmp (24 September 2014)

Lacuna said:



			Got my first cat from CPL - our local branch was several very nice ladies who had cat chalets in their garden that you could visit after discussing suitable cats with them.

Since then they have disbanded and the next nearest branch is a bit like the OP described. And my next two came from the local RSPCA branch.

Latest cat also came from CPL though. I ended up going to the Newbury branch (half an hour drive) who were very keen and efficient at rehoming. It only took a week from spotting cat on website, to meeting her and then taking her home. (they also were very good at daily updating the website with available animals)

ETS - Newbury were also very good at assessing which of their cats would be good for a home with small child and other cats/chickens, etc
		
Click to expand...

Our new one is from the Newbury CPL, in fact from their place at Pets at Home!  

But going back to my original first post, last night (a week later) I received a phone call from a branch of CPL about a cat I had enquired about.  The cat was still available but course, it's now too late as we have the new one.


----------



## asmp (24 September 2014)

Regarding Newbury CPL, they have a beautiful Bengal looking for a home but he needs a home with lots of land (he's apparently quite a handful). We heard him before we saw him!  So if anyone with a yard looking for a new cat.......


----------

